# How do i stop rear cylinder squeaking?



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

my rear cylinders tend to squeak a little bit sometimes on the holes they go through in the trunk. i cut the holes a little bit bigger around them but they still rub a tiny bit and im a perfectionist and it just bothers me when they do. what can i do??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

grease em up once a week 
or
weld in top coil over cups 
or
run a peice of pvc over the cylinder


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 15 2006, 11:22 PM~6578637
> *grease em up once a week
> or
> weld in top coil over cups
> ...




:biggrin: yup. I had to drive 100 miles listning to a damn mouse in the back of the truck. We thought we where going to kill some one by the time I got to the show.. :angry: I run rubber hose over my cylander since all my shit is inside with me. took care of that shit good. Got to use like a vaccum hose of somthing plastic and rubber combo. PVC can still squal..


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

put some Dynamat over the hole in the trunk floor and trim it to the hole shape to stop the 'squeal' but it will still rub and make a grinding sort of noise (like the prop against the exhaust) unless you lap it around to the underside of the car, but it does wear through.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

pvc pipe. i used this method and once did it, no more noise


----------



## RYDERZ INC. (Oct 19, 2006)

This is what i use to take care of that noise


----------



## cadillac88 (Dec 25, 2005)

yep that damn noise drives me crazy


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

pvc pipe


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Good topic. Another thing to check that wasn't mentioned is if your springs are cut, they might not sit straight on the cup, and as a result they might push your cylinder at a strange angle. Grind/trim your springs so they sit flush, if they need it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2006, 12:56 PM~6581125
> *Good topic.  Another thing to check that wasn't mentioned is if your springs are cut, they might not sit straight on the cup, and as a result they might push your cylinder at a strange angle.  Grind/trim your springs so they sit flush, if they need it.
> *



thats y my cylinder does that!! thanx alot


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 16 2006, 01:51 PM~6582241
> *thats y my cylinder does that!! thanx alot
> *


Yeah, me too.  I gotta get that grinder out!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

pvc pipe works well


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Nov 16 2006, 05:57 PM~6582723
> *pvc pipe works well
> *


just slide it right over the cylinder casing???? what size around and how long should the pipe be???? long enough to cover the whole cylinder casing?????


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Nov 20 2006, 06:07 AM~6602267
> *just slide it right over the cylinder casing???? what size around and how long should the pipe be???? long enough to cover the whole cylinder casing?????
> *


YEA I WANNA KNOW TOO///


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Nov 20 2006, 01:07 AM~6602267
> *just slide it right over the cylinder casing???? what size around and how long should the pipe be???? long enough to cover the whole cylinder casing?????
> *


just enough to cover the rubbing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I always Trojans because they are trusted and I always keep some KY in the trunk! No more squeek and alot more skeet skeet!




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Nov 19 2006, 11:07 PM~6602267
> *just slide it right over the cylinder casing???? what size around and how long should the pipe be???? long enough to cover the whole cylinder casing?????
> *



right over the casing yeah, long enough to cover the cylinder casing thru the hole


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Why can't the hydaulics section have a FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS section?

:uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 20 2006, 03:03 PM~6604892
> *Why can't the hydaulics section have a FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS section?
> 
> :uh:
> *


because our server is already blind, mute, and in a wheelchair... we wouldn't want to give it too much responsibility.. it already shits itself daily..


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 15 2006, 11:22 PM~6578637
> *grease em up once a week
> or
> weld in top coil over cups
> ...


DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICS.....................MY CYLINDERS ANNOY THE HELL OUT OF ME


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 21 2006, 01:37 AM~6608424
> *DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICS.....................MY CYLINDERS ANNOY THE HELL OUT OF ME
> *


ttt-----i'd like to see pics of this also


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

PVC pipe from a hardware shop slipped over the cylinder, or if your lazy slit it along its length and squeeze it around the cylinder.

Its really that simple !


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

i was going to tack weld a donut to the bottom of my trunk. Will the donut work or does it have to be another top coil over cup.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 28 2006, 04:52 PM~6653670
> *i was going to tack weld a donut to the bottom of my trunk.  Will that work or will cylinder still make that noise.
> *


i doubt it, u can weld a top coil over cup to stop it tho


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

well i guess i have to buy more shit then. I only want to do it once.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2006, 09:56 AM~6581125
> *Good topic.  Another thing to check that wasn't mentioned is if your springs are cut, they might not sit straight on the cup, and as a result they might push your cylinder at a strange angle.  Grind/trim your springs so they sit flush, if they need it.
> *


x2


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

TTT... :biggrin:

just wondering if theres any new ways or products that have come out to fix this issue... 

I Mean Its 2016 there has to be something better than pvc pipe and greasing cylinders true... ??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

HU5TLN_CADY said:


> TTT... :biggrin:
> 
> just wondering if theres any new ways or products that have come out to fix this issue...
> 
> I Mean Its 2016 there has to be something better than pvc pipe and greasing cylinders true... ??


Cce top cups, flat coil ends, and proper pinion angle. No squeak.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/201632-holes-bridge-cylinders.html


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Great subject...any pics...I like the pvc idea good and cheap..lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

I never had any pics to work with so here is my best shot, Lol! I bought 2 different sizes of PVC. I figured that it may further reduce any kind of friction that might happen. It seems to work ok so far, but the grey PVC seems to creep up a little. In hind sight I might have cut them a little shorter, maybe down to4 inches instead of the 8 that they are now.


----------

